# Bazooka blues...



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

my used comlumbia seems to have an attitude with feeding the paper forward after its been cut... any pointers on getting it to feed just right?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Have you replaced the needle? Is there any mud jammed in there?


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

mine gets to be bad feeding if the cutter blade isn't sharp (this crimps the paper a bit), or if there's a shard of paper stuck in it somewhere. I can't always see the bit of paper. I just leave the head in a bucket water over night then wash it out with a garden hose spray nozzle, or preferrably a pressure washer at home or at the car wash. It's always surprising when the little scrap of paper appears.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

If you are having a problem feeding the tape it could be a couple of problems.
-your cutting system might not be returning properly leaving the blade in the path of the tape. This can be caused by a worn out spring or tape jammed in the cutter path.
-you may be double cutting which is when you don't come to a complete stop before you cut causing the tape to continue feeding while cutting. The double cut produces a small piece of tape that jams up the cutter tube.
-if the blade is worn out it could be jamming the tape.
-try taking your cutting system out and cleaning the channel like Saul had mentioned.

Feel free to contact me by phone Monday to Friday or by e-mail anytime and I will work with you until your problems are solved.

1-800-663-5761
[email protected]
Aaron St James 
Columbia Taping Tools


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Good name, number and email address to have on hand! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Aaron,

Thanks for posting the #. May need to give you a call sometime.

LOVE my Columbia tools!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

if it's your pin not pushing your tape up then,
#1 get new pin or sharpen it more on sanding stone.
#2 take a drywall screw and push the pin (advance) a little bit more forward then tighten.
#3 best solution,when holding bazooka up right wheel pointing to the left,you will see a silver thing thats about 3" long attached to the side of the track,theres one screw at the top ,one at bottom.the bottom screw loosens,you will notice it's slotted,so you can move this bracket in or out .move it to the left and the housing that holds the pin applies more pressure,move to the right and less pressure.fussy fine tuning with this so careful,but its not rocket science either.
#4 use a dd (diamond)cutting blade,not single,you can cut on the fly (sorta)
#5 replace bearings/wheels on cutting chain,if worn out,blade will not return to proper resting place
#6 another problem,after you cut a tape,rest bazooka on ground(heel) with wheel facing you,pull up a little on the cutting chain on the left,if you see it move (the chain) to the right,then blade not returning to it's proper resting place,tape will always catch on blade,take it to a shop for general repairs.b/c it could be a lot of things then,wheels/bearings(again) chain worn out or wrong length etc


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> if it's your pin not pushing your tape up then,
> #1 get new pin or sharpen it more on sanding stone.
> #2 take a drywall screw and push the pin (advance) a little bit more forward then tighten.
> #3 best solution,when holding bazooka up right wheel pointing to the left,you will see a silver thing thats about 3" long attached to the side of the track,theres one screw at the top ,one at bottom.the bottom screw loosens,you will notice it's slotted,so you can move this bracket in or out .move it to the left and the housing that holds the pin applies more pressure,move to the right and less pressure.fussy fine tuning with this so careful,but its not rocket science either.
> ...


When #6 happens your chain has stretched out or return spring is damaged. If you dont want to shell out $150 bucks TRY THIS FIRST!!!!!! REVERSE YOUR CHAIN-REMOVE COTTER PINS THEN SWAP THE SPRING SIDE OVER TO THE LINK TUBE SIDE AND PUT THE BLADE ON THE REVERSE SIDE(replace the blade while your at it)
HOPE I JUST SAVED YOU SOME CASH :thumbsup:
THIS CAN ALSO BE DONE WITH THE TAPE SPOOL WHEN THE TEETH BECOME ROUNDED AND DONT LOCK ON THE BRAKE- (but thats another thread)


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> If you are having a problem feeding the tape it could be a couple of problems.
> -your cutting system might not be returning properly leaving the blade in the path of the tape. This can be caused by a worn out spring or tape jammed in the cutter path.
> -you may be double cutting which is when you don't come to a complete stop before you cut causing the tape to continue feeding while cutting. The double cut produces a small piece of tape that jams up the cutter tube.
> -if the blade is worn out it could be jamming the tape.
> ...


I miss Ed Nichols


----------

